# Need to know about stanza engine.



## mr.47 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi

Since i am a :newbie: to nissans,i want to know dose 1985-1989 stanza engine has 2 spark plug per cylinder? because I am planning to buy one and also is there any site where where you could buy used or rebuilt stanza engines? 

THX


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you have the CA20E engine, most likely it will have dual spark plugs per cylinder. Nissan did this in the mid- to late-'80s for better fuel economy and emissions. Ford also did this in their 2.3 litre Mustang 4-cylinder. This ends up costing the owner more for spark plugs, but saves a good deal on fuel economy. The CA20E also came with only a 4-spark plug cylinder head, though they are more difficult to find. Also, the CA18ET turbo engine has in essence the same cylinder head, though lower compression and more stout valves and camshaft.

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market. It is a great website that searches local junkyards around your area. You can also find running engines for sale.


----------

